# Angelbeute



## Ravenhawwk (7. September 2007)

Hallo,

mich würd mal interessieren was ihr so alles aus dem Wasser zieht.

Was ich sehr gern mal mach ist Trümmerangeln. In den Zangarmarschen, in Feralas oder Tanaris und auch in Theramore kann man an der Küste ganz gut Wrackteile und ähnliches Angeln.
Ich freu mich riesig wenn ich eine Seltsame Kiste oder eine Schriftrolle und irgendwelche Koffer raushole. Das sind die Wundertüten von WoW. Das beste was ich bisher bekommen hab war ein Rezept zum Ledern oder grüne Rüstungen. Sonst sind ja meist Stoffe, Leder und Geld drin. 
Mittlerweile zieh ich aber auch Wasserpartikel raus. Und in den Zangarmarschen fängt man selten mal einen Fisch (graues Item) der beim Händler gleich mal 6 Gold wert ist. 
Ich warte nur drauf bis ich mal von der Horde erwischt werde. Beim Angeln ist man ja extrem verwundbar. Bisher hatte ich aber Glück.^^


----------



## Szyslak (7. September 2007)

Angel mal Fleißig weiter. Mit Glück angelst du dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für nähere Informationen, einfach draufklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aribef (6. November 2007)

Hab auch noch nichts tolles geangelt... billige tränke... diese Kisten aus den Wrackteilen(mehr dazu gleich) UND einen RING! 

ich war mal so Deviatfisch angeln im Brachland... was beist an (ohne scheiss) [Der Eine Ring] ich dacht nur O.O looool +1 auf alle Attribute und nen gelber Spruch: "...Nicht so gut wie der andere Ring" ich hab mich tot gelacht xD

So zu den Kisten, mir ist da was tolles aufgefallen (könnte durch Patch aber auch schon behoben worden sein), also wenn man dann so eine Kiste hat und man findet bisschen Stoff oder Leder drin, etwas Silber und man ist damit nicht so ganz zufrieden... dann lässt man den Kram einfach drin (Silber hab ich ab und zu raus genomm und die Leder/Stoff Sorte die ich brauchte, aber min ein Teil muss drin bleiben) und man Portet sich mit dem Ruhestein ins Gasthaus... beim erneuten öffnen ist der Inhalt dann meist ander, zB ein grünes Item oder so... xD habs ne Zeitlang gemacht wo ich in Feralas geangelt hab( sehr viele treibende Wackteile)

Gruß Ari


----------



## BigKahoona (8. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Angel mal Fleißig weiter. Mit Glück angelst du dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aloha!

Schon bekommen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber leider nicht den Pet-Wunsch erfüllt ..... böser Zwicky!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja vielleicht hätte ich ihn in ein Internat für schwererziehbare Hummer geben sollen ... Aaarrggh!

In diesem Sinne noch viel Spaß


----------



## Urian (4. Dezember 2007)

dieses teil hab ich vorhin in den zangarmarschen in diesen dampfpumpentrümmern geangelt, war in einer kiste zusammen mit ingi kram.

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=34109

sehr nice zum farmen^^


----------

